# What are ur 10 Nightmaries?



## icecreamcheese (Jul 11, 2020)

The rules are - u must choose at least one of each type and assemble your ultimate anti-dreamy team
this is my squad-



Thumbnails are welcome and recommended!



Edit:

Hi guys,
sorry if this post made u upset but it suppose to be fun and not taken seriously!!!
i think its refreshing not to see a judy raymond fauna and so on.. (basic cottagcore dream-list)

for example
tabby is my top 3 all time favorite villiager and alot of people in this post dislike her, and that make me laugh cuz i dont need people's approval to like or dislike a villiager, its just fun to see how every person see those villagers differently.

its also refreshing to see alot of popular ones in people's list.
its fun to see different points of views on what people like and not,
so plz dont take it so hard its just pngs of digital "animals" and people saying what they think.


----------



## Chungus (Jul 11, 2020)

First of all... I love Anabelle and Plucky! You got some explaining to do, OP.  

But with that out of the way — This is such a fun prompt! Here I go:


​Of course, we have Truffles leading the anti-dreamie team because look at that joker-slasher smile. I have a deep vendetta with her! As far as the rest of my choices go, it’s mostly because they also have unkindly faces or otherwise scare or disgust me.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 11, 2020)

This is mean but I love it haha - tried to get 1 of each personality


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Jul 11, 2020)

Half of these are past/current villagers, the other choices are made based purely on looks. Feel free to guess which are which  Oh, and I put in 2 Jocks because I've never liked sports types


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 11, 2020)

Chungus said:


> First of all... I love Anabelle and Plucky! You got some explaining to do, OP.
> 
> But with that out of the way — This is such a fun prompt! Here I go:
> ​Of course, we have Truffles leading the anti-dreamie team because look at that joker-slasher smile. I have a deep vendetta with her! As far as the rest of my choices go, it’s mostly because they also have unkindly faces or otherwise scare or disgust me.



idk why i picked the ones u like, nothing personal..
i guess if i search for more i will find options to add/replace to my list but i had to stop at some point lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2020)

Any cow, monkey, hippo basically. Also most of the mice, they look terrifying and especially Bella is creeper.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Oh, this is an interesting concept. Here's mine, I think?


Spoiler: The images were big, oops



































I almost put Chops and Tabby on here, but something told me not to.


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, this is an interesting concept. Here's mine, I think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The images were big, oops
> ...


lmao love the composition!
The bigger ones are those you dislike the most?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

icecreamcheese said:


> lmao love the composition!
> The bigger ones are those you hate the most?


Actually, I put them in order by how much I don't like them. I just did something wrong and grabbed images of various sizes by mistake.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2020)

Man I actually love Cashmere xD And Jambette is kween. I do agree with whomever posted Chow and most of the large bear and certain cubs.

And yeah that tiny forehead bang cat is a creep lol.


----------



## Gunner (Jul 11, 2020)

To be fair some of these are way worse than others, I don't think Paolo and Annalisa are actually that bad. Peewee and Lyman are here for sentimental reasons, Peewee was that one villager (every player always gets them) who refused to move in CF, Lyman was the same in NL. Whoever thought of the concept of amiibo cards is a literal god in my book.


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Actually, I put them in order by how much I don't like them. I just did something wrong and grabbed images of various sizes by mistake.


ohh, great post anyways!


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 11, 2020)

These are mine! I actually had Anchovy (the first pic for those who don't know) and I was NOT a fan, haha! No disrespect if anyone has these, I'm just not feeling them!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2020)

Ohh Lyman ugh shudder almost forgot him. That unibrow and the club shirt.. -slowly backs away-


----------



## Barney (Jul 11, 2020)

Zucker
Truffles
Al
Beardo
Cashmere
Graham
Marcie
Pietro
Sherb
Clay


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## thischarmingboi (Jul 11, 2020)

Can I just vote for Truffles 10 times


----------



## Shyria (Jul 11, 2020)

thischarmingboi said:


> Can I just vote for Truffles 10 times



What's with all the Truffles hate  I love her she makes no sense


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 11, 2020)

i like truffles she looks funny


Shyria said:


> What's with all the Truffles hate  I love her she makes no sense ❤


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2020)

Ohh, here we go. This was harder than I thought it'd be. I don't really dislike as many villagers as I thought I did, but these are the ones I picked.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Spoiler: The horror


----------



## Misha (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes, it's 11 villagers, but I just couldn't eliminate one more because I dislike all of these equally.

Edit: I didn't read type as personality so I forget to consider that.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jul 11, 2020)

Upon further inspection, Peaches may just be my least favorite Normal out of all the options and I've been living with her on my island since March.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 11, 2020)

This group is a combination of bad past experiences and critters that I would prefer not to have on my island:
Al-Just look at him.
Anicotti-I don't mind her green color but she always looks like she's about to be sick.
Blaire-Disappointing former villager.
Coach-Just shave,man.
Julian-He looks like Ed doing cosplay.
Leonardo-I think Napolean Dynamite designed this guy.
Moose-Looks like he should be playing a banjo up on a tree branch.
Rocket-Not a fan of the superhero villagers.
Spike-I hated him in AC Gamecube and the big palooka would never leave.
Sylvia-An original villager from my first New Leaf town and not very nice.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jul 11, 2020)

Such a mean thread 

Yeah, I could probably find a list of ten villagers I don't like, but every villager is someone's favorite. I never really like the term "dreamiest" anyway, all villagers can be good neighbors and they all deserve love. 

Having said that, Chow, Buzz, and Queenie, none of you are ever allowed on my island.


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 11, 2020)

I have them right now I think. Or at least three of them. Canberra, Quillson, and Tad. I also really dislike any monkeys or alligators.


----------



## Ezajium (Jul 11, 2020)

A little difficult to limit it down this much...
Organized with my least favorite at the start.

EDIT: I didn't even notice you said to go for at least one per personality... Oops!


----------



## Misha (Jul 11, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> Such a mean thread
> 
> Yeah, I could probably find a list of ten villagers I don't like, but every villager is someone's favorite. I never really like the term "dreamiest" anyway, all villagers can be good neighbors and they all deserve love.
> 
> Having said that, Chow, Buzz, and Queenie, none of you are ever allowed on my island.


I get that it comes across as quite mean, but it's still just personal taste. It's like not liking certain colours or something: I really dislike orange but I don't dislike people who love orange  For example I know that Deirdre who I posted is a lot of people's dreamie, but I just really don't dig her design. And people are for example posting Freckles a lot who is adorable to me. edit because I'm pedantic: Not that many people posted Freckles, I think I was just very surprised to find her here haha.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 11, 2020)

Sorry I'm just gonna post it without pics, its easier for me on mobile 

- Barold
- Harry
- Moose
- Bella
- Truffles
- Stinky
- Katt
- Curlos
- Gonzo
- Gaston


----------



## nerfeddude (Jul 11, 2020)

I don't really dislike any of those villagers_(with some exceptions)_, but I swear, if any of these guys will show up in my campsite, I-


Spoiler


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 11, 2020)

omg the "anti dreamy team" lmao!!

mine would be Limberg, Wart Jr., Paula, Charlise, Rizzo, Al, Bud, Samson, Cobb, and Quillson


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 11, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> View attachment 285617


Who’s the kitty with the hearts never seen her!


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 11, 2020)

Tabby, Rocket, Beardo, the duck with too much makeup


----------



## floatingzoo (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 11, 2020)

Here are mine:

Editing: My apologies for not posting one of each personality.



Spoiler



snooty




normal




uchi



smug




cranky




Lazy




jock





peppy





Two others


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s supposed to be at least one of each personality but yes


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 11, 2020)

Looking through some of these, it’s amazing that Molly is so cute, because my goodness there are soooo many literal ugly ducklings in this game!


----------



## Gunner (Jul 11, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> Who’s the kitty with the hearts never seen her!



Merry, if you mean the cat in the pink sweater. I also love her and she's one of my dreamies


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 11, 2020)

Shyria said:


> What's with all the Truffles hate  I love her she makes no sense ❤



Everyone has different tastes in villagers. Don’t take it personally. I see a few villagers in people’s posts that I like but I understand not everyone likes their design, personality or they just had some bad experience with them in their town, so, I don’t let it bother me. I like seeing how everyone’s taste in villagers differs as well as our dislikes. I’m sure that each one even the ones that I listed are unique and special to someone and I don’t judge anyone who do like them. I am just really picky when it comes to villager designs.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020




Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s supposed to be at least one of each personality but yes



sorry. thanks for the correction.


----------



## cocoacat (Jul 11, 2020)

This is really difficult to do!  So many I don't care for.... going to leave Tabby, Truffles, and Barold off because they get enough mentions. I didn't even know Truffles was female. Gorillas could easily take up half this list. 


































(If one of these is your favorite, you have a heart of gold ....more power to you!)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm happy so many people post that hairy mouse, he's like the most creepy except maybe Elise and Bella..

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020



cocoacat said:


> This is really difficult to do!  So many I don't care for.... going to leave Tabby, Truffles, and Barold off because they get enough mentions. I didn't even know Truffles was female. Gorillas could easily take up half this list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually i love cashmere but i do agree about elise and the mouse brrr


----------



## Asarena (Jul 11, 2020)

My nightmare lineup would probably be something like this:
































Moose (jock)
Elise (snooty) (It was a tough choice between Elise and Cashmere, but I settled on Elise.)
Barold (lazy)
Rocket (sisterly) (It was between her and Sylvia.) 
Rodney (smug)
Truffles (peppy) (I actually had multiple options for this one, but I went with Truffles in the end.)
Limberg (cranky)
Jambette (normal)
Gruff (cranky)
Harry (cranky)


----------



## Shyria (Jul 11, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Everyone has different tastes in villagers. Don’t take it personally. I see a few villagers in people’s posts that I like but I understand not everyone likes their design, personality or they just had some bad experience with them in their town, so, I don’t let it bother me. I like seeing how everyone’s taste in villagers differs as well as our dislikes. I’m sure that each one even the ones that I listed are unique and special to someone and I don’t judge anyone who do like them. I am just really picky when it comes to villager designs.



Oh that's actually really sweet but don't worry I absolutely don't take it personally! I just like to express my opinion hehe


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 11, 2020)

Barold
Cashmere
Limberg
Moose
Rocket
Quillson
Jambette
Bella
Harry
Zucker


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Oh, this is an interesting concept. Here's mine, I think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The images were big, oops
> ...


diva’s my queen smh


----------



## Chungus (Jul 11, 2020)

Chungus said:


> First of all... I love Anabelle and Plucky! You got some explaining to do, OP.
> 
> But with that out of the way — This is such a fun prompt! Here I go:
> 
> ...



I am ammending my original selection! Swapping Judy or Pietro with THIS —


Thank you guys for reminding me how much I can’t stand this monstrosity!


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 11, 2020)

I kinda hate this thread OP why you do this to me  lmao.... specially because some of the villager I like have been mentioned MULTIPLE times 
Rasher is always welcome on my island if someone doesn't want him!
Still, interesting concept and crazy to see how some villagers keep showing up again and again (I guess I'm the outlier lol) 

For me it's villagers who have a dark under-eye circle look just because they remind me too much of myself t.t


Seastar said:


> I almost put Chops and Tabby on here, but something told me not to.


I did   lol jk I know my boi isn't liked


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2020)

why did they have to add her cheek she looks like she has eczema or some skin condition


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 11, 2020)

Moose
Joey
Paolo
Lucha
Stinky
[Insert any gorillas of your choice]


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Jul 11, 2020)

Normal - Coco
Peppy - Tabby
Snooty - Astrid
Uchi - Sylvia
Lazy - Stitches
Jock - Moose
Cranky - Chow
Smug - Graham
X - Zucker
X - (I can not pick a single tenth T^T but literally every mouse annoys me so I guess spin the dial on the mice and pick a random one to fill this spot)


----------



## Larsi (Jul 11, 2020)

Just all the horses  Call it night-mares

Oh different types. Hmmm have to think about that but there's enough to choose from haha


----------



## Yujian (Jul 11, 2020)

Honestly hippos could fill this whole list


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm too lazy to insert images so I'll just order them 1-5 (I literally only have 5 so far haha)

1. Moose - he looks like a creepy incel
2. Beardo - THIS ONE I have experience with... he wouldn't leave my island, he was my first forced smug, has hair in all the wrong places... yuck
3. Truffles - his bowlcut makes me keel over
4. Candi - she just freaks me out 
5. Curly -  he looks like he'd kidnap a child


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 11, 2020)

10. Biff
9. Biff
8. Biff 
7. Biff
6. Biff
5. Biff
4. Biff 
3. Biff 
2. Biff 
1. Biff (except this is the specific Biff who lived in my New Leaf town.)

Oh wait, the rules said I can't just choose the same villager? Well too bad. Biff is so evil that he ignores all rules.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 11, 2020)

1. Flo
2. Peewee
3. Harry
4. Gruff
5. Hazel
6. Puck
7. Ricky
8. Rocco
9. Stu
10. Tucker


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 11, 2020)

So much Tabby hate!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 11, 2020)

i'm too lazy to do thumbnails but this is my squad of anti-dreamies:
-Diva
-Al
-Anicotti
-Beardo
-Lucha
-Naomi
-Stinky
-Velma
-Broffina
-Quillson
-Elise


----------



## PajamaCat (Jul 11, 2020)

Ooh this is a fun thread! It's interesting to see how different everyone's taste in villagers is! I'd have to say my least favorites are as follows:

1. Pietro
2. Al
3. Bella
4. Canberra
5. Chops
6. Shari
7. Hazel
8. Katt
9. Monique
10. Patty

I don't think I picked someone from each personality type, sorry!


----------



## Mick (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm sorry that three of these are in the signature of the original poster. It would have been five too, but Raymond and Ankha just barely fell off the list


Smug​Jock​Cranky​Lazy​Normal​Snooty​Peppy​Sisterly​

















Bonus round: These two
(Normal, Sisterly)​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2020)

Smug: Quillson







Lazy: Barold






Peppy: Tabby






Sisterly: Diva






Cranky: Limberg






Snooty: Cashmere (honestly she and Tabby might be the worst villagers I've ever seen )






Jock: Moose 






Normal: Jambette


----------



## horan (Jul 11, 2020)

I've seen my two dreamies on here twice and RIP. I wish I could take them from you guys!!!

Mine are Baabara and Tabby. Baabara is because of a childhood grudge and Tabby is just because her face frightens me. That said, I do pas up villagers on mystery islands who I wouldn't _mind _in my town.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 11, 2020)

If they're my top ten least favorite, why do I have to pick from each personality?


I'm just going to pick my ten. 

Ankha
Raymond
Marshal
Stitches
Tabby
Gaston
Julian
Pietro
Audie
Sherb


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jul 11, 2020)

Twiggy
Bella
Canberra
Katt
Chow
Truffles
Moose
Plucky
Cashmere
AXEL


----------



## CaramelCookie (Jul 11, 2020)

Lazy - Lucky





Jock - Coach





Cranky - Limberg





Smug - Tex





Snooty - Alli





Normal - Peaches





Uchi - Renée





Peppy - Bella


----------



## fuzzdebell (Jul 11, 2020)

I have no Nightmaries. They are all my friends, I love them, I like them, I enjoy their company and I don't mind seeing them in my dreams. Life is too short to hate on some game characters. It makes me sad that some of you named Al as a nightmare just because of his face.


----------



## IonicKarma (Jul 11, 2020)

omg nightmaries, that sounds so mean ;-;

Buuuuut.....

Hippeaux
Pietro
Diva
Barold
Biff
Croque
Gigi
Harry
Prince
Rocco


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 11, 2020)

I don't really have strong bad feelings toward the vast majority of villagers. Part of this list includes the exceptions to that. Lionel wouldn't normally be placed there if I had never experienced him and found significant distaste for him. Bubbles makes the cut only because she showed up uninvited on my island after I'd said no to her on an island tour. Elise and Harry both plagued my NL town. The rest of them are just plain unattractive to me, but that leaves them open to making a better impression on me in person - Naomi would've been on this list, except she was my first snooty in this game and I didn't think she was half bad once you put a nicer dress on her.

































Dishonorable mentions:


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

1. literally any of the gorillas but especially al, peewee and cesar 
2. chops
3. cashmere 
4. quillson
5. tabby
6. sprocket
7. del
8. monty
9. limberg
10. eugene


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 12, 2020)

hi guys,
sorry if this post made u upset but it suppose to be fun and not taken seriously!!!
i think its refreshing not to see a judy raymond fauna and so on.. (basic cottagcore dream-list)

for example
tabby is my top 3 all time favorite villiager and alot of people in this post dislike her, and that make me laugh cuz i dont need people's approval to like or dislike a villiager, its just fun to see how every person see those villagers differently.

its also refreshing to see alot of popular ones in people's list.
its fun to see different points of views on what people like and not,
so plz dont take it so hard its just pngs of digital "animals" and people saying what they think.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 12, 2020)

my anti-dream team;























...jokes aside, i don't hate any villagers, even the ugly ones, so i can't really make an anti-dream list oops


----------



## Zerous (Jul 12, 2020)

mine  some I like more than other but I'd still try to delete any of them if they came near my island lol


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jul 12, 2020)

1. Zucker
2. Cobb
3. Hippeux
4. Harry
5. Maggie
6. Truffles
7. Violet
8. Sylvia
9. Biff
10. Boyd

My list considering the restriction of including each personality.


----------



## naranjita (Jul 12, 2020)

mfw I see most of my favorites posted here several times


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

fuzzynumber9 said:


> Normal - Coco
> Peppy - Tabby
> Snooty - Astrid
> Uchi - Sylvia
> ...


Even Rod


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 12, 2020)

Why do so many people not like harry..


----------



## eggie_ (Jul 12, 2020)

this concept is amazing i love it lol. okay here's my list:































​the only reason leopold is on this list is because i think he looks like one of those 'animated' avatars of those really obnoxious youtubers lmao. u know the type. also ROCKET SHOULD BE A JOCK. 100%. every time i see her i see a missed opportunity
make rocket a jock 2020 thank you


----------



## MarshDoggo (Jul 12, 2020)

Screw the rules lmao im just gonna be straight up with my nightmares 


1. Judy. Scary. Also snooty. Also scary. Scary. Scary and a little scary 

2. Zucker. I used to like him but he just seems bland to me now tbh 


3. Barbra. She was cool. Until she said the n word 



4. Kabuki. I actually love this guy but when I was 7 I played wild world and if you.know how they tell you that they're gonna move out, you can agree its stressful. I couldant play one day because I had a nasty spill and needed doctor attention all day. That happened to be the day bluebear, my bff who I was mentally and emotionally attached to decided to get into boxes and kabuki took her place. Also he bullied me imo 



5. Gigi 
Ok yes 


6. Rooney
He reminds me of detective gumshoe. No idea why. They have nothing in common. Looks and personality are complete opposites but I hate him for trying to remind me of gummy. The only person worthy of being gummy is gumshoe himself! 

7. Idk imo


----------



## Magus (Jul 13, 2020)

I think your idea is funny, some people take things way too seriously...

So ! If I follow your rules...

Lazy : *Big Top*





Jock : *Stinky



*

Cranky : *Vic



*

Smug : *Ed



*

Normal : *Marcie



*

Peppy : *Agent S



*

Sisterly : *Rocket



*

Snooty : *Elise



*

I really don't like the "heroes" villagers, but Stinky is worse than Kid Cat


----------



## Rosch (Jul 13, 2020)

Too lazy to include pics but here's my list. But anyway, if I had to pick per personality:

Normal: Marcie
Peppy: Bubbles
Snooty: Naomi, Bitty
Uchi: Sylvia
Lazy: Prince
Jock: Iggly
Cranky: Harry
Smug: Hippeux, Lionel

I don't hate them. I just don't like their designs.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 13, 2020)

Here's mine, ordered from the worst to... still the worst



































This list can be changed in the future. This list doesn't mean i hate them, it's just that i don't like their design. I might even invite them to my island if i encounter one of them and no longer dislike them (for example i used to dislike Hippeux but now i like him) since i want to friend every villager​


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 13, 2020)

Pietro
Pietro
Pietro
Pietro
Pietro
Pietro
Pietro
Pietro
Pietro
Pietro
(yes I’m very scared of clowns but I wanna confront my fears lol. )


----------



## loveclove (Jul 13, 2020)

I don't hate them, but I'd be pretty sad if they showed up at my island. I just don't like their designs, and some are creepy. Also all the gorillas are included, also Hazel and Limberg.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm submitting a new post as the one I did before was my least favourite villagers~

LAZY: Barold
CRANKY: Harry
JOCK: Moose
SMUG: Curlos
UCHI: Katt
NORMAL: Kitt
PEPPY: Truffles
SNOOTY: Cashmere

Extra 2: Stinky and Gonzo


----------



## airpeaches (Jul 13, 2020)

naranjita said:


> mfw I see most of my favorites posted here several times


^^^ this ; - ;
I have seen zucker listed soo many times.. julian.. coco... even cube was mentioned.. my babies nooo
Honestly though, as others have said it's not offensive to see favs on others' dislike lists! It's all in good fun, no one is being terribly mean tbh. And in the end, its all opinion and personal preference. 

On that note, here are mine! A few I have had personal issues with, others I just don't care for (I'm on mobile, sorry for no images lol):
Normal- Jambette (she plagued me in City Folk)
Snooty- Velma
Uchi- Paula
Peppy- Pate
Cranky- RASHER, he was horrible to me in GCAC and I can never forgive him
Jock- Moose
Lazy- Egbert
Smug- Graham.. he moved in on top of a patch of flowers DIRECTLY NEXT TO MY CHARACTER HOUSE in NL.. a plague upon him.. he even had the nerve to move in to my NH island randomly, and to top it off we share birthdays ; - ;
Extras- Peaches (her design just doesn't vibe with me) and Egbert

Edit: oof, I posted before I was done sorry ; - ;


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 13, 2020)

loveclove said:


> View attachment 286613View attachment 286614View attachment 286615View attachment 286616View attachment 286617View attachment 286618View attachment 286619 View attachment 286621View attachment 286622View attachment 286624
> 
> I don't hate them, but I'd be pretty sad if they showed up at my island. I just don't like their designs, and some are creepy. Also all the gorillas are included, also Hazel and Limberg.


I got really sad seeing this because I'm reminded that I (unluckily) have Bella & Hippeux in my island (Bella frome the first 3 house kits & Hippeux from first campsite villager). jdksjdjs I hate them & I want them gone


----------



## lulu9956 (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh man this is a fun one.  I definitely agree with a couple of yours haha.

Clyde & Moose are big NO's for me.  I had Clyde as one of my first five and HATED him.  He would NOT leave my island.
I also just HATE Moose idek why.

I'd be fairly open to just about any villager (although I've thankfully got all my dreamies so no more villager trading for me) but those are two that I absolutely will never ever ever ever ever allow to grace the land of Mordor.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 13, 2020)

okay okay here's mine, I actually dislike a good number of villagers kjgfk so I'll also limit mine to per personality!!


Spoiler: pictures for them visual learners (like me)





































*Jock*: Moose
*Lazy*: Al (Deli is a good runner-up)
*Cranky*: HARRY (probably my #1 nightmarie)
*Smug*: Hippeux (please get him off my island)

*Uchi*: Diva
*Normal*: Jambette (im so SORRY I don't totally hate her but she is my least favorite normal)
*Peppy*: Bella (PLEASE please get her off my island she SCARES ME)
*Snooty*: Bitty

Since there were only 8 personalities, I added two from any personality.
I hate Rodney, and Tammi I don't totally hate but her red eyes freak me out.


----------



## Coolio15 (Jul 13, 2020)

Interesting idea, here would be my nightmare list:


----------



## pup (Jul 13, 2020)

when all of us die we're gonna end up on an island with our nightmaries and learn that *we were the nightmare all along*

some of these are design and some of these are association lol. all of them deserve love


----------



## loveclove (Jul 13, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> I got really sad seeing this because I'm reminded that I (unluckily) have Bella & Hippeux in my island (Bella frome the first 3 house kits & Hippeux from first campsite villager). jdksjdjs I hate them & I want them gone


Aw don't be, all of them deserve love.
I used amiibo or TT to kick unwanted villagers out, I don't have the patience to wait it out! Dream villagers also make the game more enjoyable to me, so it's worth it


----------



## Hsn97 (Jul 13, 2020)

Here’s my Nightmaries line up!

​To be fair this list could have been made up completely of Snootys for me. There’s only like one or two snootys that I don’t find horrific.


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Jul 19, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Even Rod


lol yes even Rod, I tried, I did, I just can't do it


----------



## Minimasher (Jul 20, 2020)

Here are mine


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 20, 2020)

I am so happy no one chose Spike.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 20, 2020)

All sheep. Especially Pietro. The end 

Edit: Oh and maybe Spike @Hobowire


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 20, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> All sheep. Especially Pietro. The end
> 
> Edit: Oh and maybe Spike @Hobowire




rip.  maybe i shouldn't have said anything.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 20, 2020)

No Nightmaries as a whole if I was set into having them. But any combo of 10 that don't really go together thematically or just, why would these 10 be in this town specifically. Would be a bit hard to design a town.


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 20, 2020)

I don’t think I can name 10 but Dom


----------



## azurill (Jul 20, 2020)

Here are mine 

LAZY: Al
CRANKY:  Boris and Peewee 
JOCK: Biff and Sheldon 
SMUG: chops 
UCHI:  Diva 
NORMAL: Jambette 
PEPPY: Bella 
SNOOTY: cashmere


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 20, 2020)

Tbh I wouldn't hate some of these if it weren't for the unfortunate color schemes. There something about the yellow color that makes me sick...


----------



## Leen (Jul 21, 2020)

*Admiral*
Cranky
Literally has a permanent scowl - Me and him go way back​




*Puck*
Lazy
No real reason - had a hard time finding one in lazy category​




*Jambette*
Normal
She reminds me of the evil frog mom in Thumbellina​




*Marshal*
Smug
Probably one of the most overrated T1s in AC​




*Truffles*
Peppy
Absolutely not​




*Vladimir*
Cranky
Looks like an evil bear outta Toy Story​




*Moose*
Jock
Looks like a "friend" that's about to backstab you​




*Monique*
Snooty
Who here has been victimized by Regina George?​


*Kitty*
Snooty
Me and Kitty have beef since OG AC - so mean!​




*Rocket*
Uchi/Sisterly
Never been a fan since the beginning of time​

Edit: *Tear* for my boy Barold and Biff! I love them even though it's not a popular opinion! So interesting to see everyone's interests and disinterests!


----------



## Licorice (Jul 21, 2020)

For me it would be these:

1. Chrissy
2. Ankha
3. Marcie
4. Muffy
5. Ricky
6. Kid Cat
7. Rodeo
8. Klaus


----------



## DawnAri (Jul 21, 2020)

lmao I have a LIST alright. I actually met quite a few of these through campsite visits or island hopping
I put them kinda in order of hated-most to hated-a-little-less lol


































this also includes the gorillas, mice and almost every hippo and monkey.. noooo thanks. 
I also dislike so many of the birds, they all have a crazy look on their face? 

also most villagers with glasses - just look so weird? ): 
glasses IRL are so cute but on these villagers it's often creepy lol


----------

